# Air ride



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

going to end up replacing my air ride to normal shocks on my 2013 1k xmr once i finally get back to the states. i know it has a control for the system and stuff but will taking the air shocks off really affect anything as code wise? of just save the headache and take everything to deal with the air ride out?


----------

